# Who can call themselves doctor?



## Squonk (30 Aug 2008)

I've met a dentist recently who calls himself doctor. I've also met a psychologist who call himself doctor. Neither have PhDs or Medical Degrees. Is it proper for them to advertsise themselves as doctors?


----------



## cole (30 Aug 2008)

A dentist is allowed to call themselves doctor, it's part of their degree. Not sure about the psychologist.


----------



## Purple (30 Aug 2008)

A psychologist can only call themselves doctor if they hold a doctorate.
Medical doctors are so called because they doctor to people.


----------



## Thirsty (30 Aug 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Medicine
(Not always the most accurate source, I grant you, but would seem to be reasonable in this case!)



> In the United Kingdom and Ireland (and many Commonwealth countries) the MD is a postgraduate research degree in medicine. At some universities, this takes the form of a first doctorate, analogous to the PhD, awarded upon submission of a thesis and a successful _viva_.


----------



## S.L.F (30 Aug 2008)

Well there are other types of [broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2008)

Is _Doctor Who_ a doctor?


----------



## bond-007 (31 Aug 2008)

Anyone can call themselves a doctor if they have a doctorate from a university. It is just that some universities (none in Ireland) don't care who they give them to.


----------



## Complainer (31 Aug 2008)

Purple said:


> A psychologist can only call themselves doctor if they hold a doctorate.


Is this a matter of law or of professional convention? Presumably, I can easily get around either if I purchase a $100 doctorate online?


----------



## bond-007 (31 Aug 2008)

Correct. There are a few websites that will sell you a legal doctorate online. There are loads of legitimate churches in the United States that will give you a Doctorate in Divinity for a small fee. All legal. I know of one person that purchased a doctorate so he could blag free upgrades on flights.


----------



## sam h (31 Aug 2008)

Is there anything to stop you naming your child "Doctor Joe".....if Prince & Princess are allowed, I don't see why not!!

Save a fortune on college fees!!


----------



## bond-007 (31 Aug 2008)

Very Good! 

On a serious note, you have a common law right to call yourself what ever you want so long as it is not used to deceive or defraud anyone. I could see no problem changing ones name to Doctor James, Doctor being a first name and James being the middle name provided you did not attempt to pass yourself off as a real doctor.


----------



## Complainer (31 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I know of one person that purchased a doctorate so he could blag free upgrades on flights.



Why bother with the purchase? I'm sure the check-in girl doesn't want to look at your scrolls? (Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge). Why not just book all your flights as 'Doctor'?


----------



## bond-007 (31 Aug 2008)

The way it works is he got his UK passport changed so that it included the title Doctor.
The UK is one of the few countries that allow the use of titles on their passports.


----------



## Squonk (31 Aug 2008)

So I'm still confused. Assuming the dentist and psychologist do not hold a doctorate (PhD) this means they can't call themselves doctor. Is that correct?


----------



## bond-007 (31 Aug 2008)

They can call themselves what ever they want.

Normally these types of people use it as a courtesy title.


----------



## Squonk (1 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> They can call themselves what ever they want.
> 
> .


 I can't believe that's true


----------



## bond-007 (1 Sep 2008)

It is true, I could call myself Brian Cowan if I so desired.


----------



## Simeon (1 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Correct. There are a few websites that will sell you a legal doctorate online. There are loads of legitimate churches in the United States that will give you a Doctorate in Divinity for a small fee. All legal. I know of one person that purchased a doctorate so he could blag free upgrades on flights.


The scenario ........ said "doctor" on flight from Dublin to LAX. Intercom announcement "Could a doctor make himself known please". Your man presses the overhead button .............. . Can anyone add the next few sentences.


----------



## csirl (1 Sep 2008)

> So I'm still confused. Assuming the dentist and psychologist do not hold a doctorate (PhD) this means they can't call themselves doctor. Is that correct?


 
Correct, they likely have a PhD - a lot of dentists do. Its theoretically possible they may also have a PhD in a subject other than dentistry, psychology.


----------



## Sunny (1 Sep 2008)

Squonk said:


> So I'm still confused. Assuming the dentist and psychologist do not hold a doctorate (PhD) this means they can't call themselves doctor. Is that correct?


 
Actually dentists can in the UK. I am not sure what the situation is in Ireland but in the UK the right for dentists to call themselves doctors was granted back in the 1990's by General Dental Council. They have to use the terms 'dentist', 'dental practicioner' or 'dental surgeon' in close proximity though. Some dentists use the title, others don't. As far as I know this is the situation in alot of countires.

Having just looked it up, it appears that they can't do this in Ireland so they can only use the title Dr if they have the qualification.


----------



## Sunny (1 Sep 2008)

If people want the title, they should move to Italy where you are a 'Dr.' after getting any sort of degree in college. I work for an Italian company and when I first started, it used to amaze me how well qualified the Italians seemed to be. Everyone was introduced as Dottore. Only copped it when I asked someone what they did their PhD in and looked at me as if I had ten heads. They had a degree in marketing. Lost alot of respect for alot of people after that!


----------



## bond-007 (1 Sep 2008)

> Having just looked it up, it appears that they can't do this in Ireland so they can only use the title Dr if they have the qualification.


And his PhD could be in anything.


----------



## Sunny (1 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> And his PhD could be in anything.


 
Yeah I know. Qualification as in 'PhD'


----------



## orka (1 Sep 2008)

Squonk said:


> I've met a dentist recently who calls himself doctor. I've also met a psychologist who call himself doctor. Neither have PhDs or Medical Degrees. Is it proper for them to advertsise themselves as doctors?


 
A dentist will usually show his/her qualifications on their wall-plaque and receipts/appointment cards.  I think the primary qualification here is Bachelor of Dental Science (BDS) but alot of dentists also get a Doctor of Dental Science (DDS ) as an additional qualification.  And some specialists (eg orthodontists) will have long strings of letters after their name from all the additional qualifications they require.


----------



## Simeon (1 Sep 2008)

If you look in Yellow Pages a lot use the title Dr.


----------



## rmelly (2 Sep 2008)

What about Dr. Dre?


----------



## bond-007 (2 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> What about Dr. Dre?


Doctorate of rap music from UCLA?


----------



## rmelly (2 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Doctorate of rap music from UCLA?


 
So he was 'Straight Outta Compton' by way of UCLA?


----------



## bond-007 (2 Sep 2008)

Ya never know.


----------



## Caveat (2 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Doctorate of *rap* music from UCLA?


 
Did you forget the "c"?


----------



## Purple (2 Sep 2008)

What about "Doctor and the Medics"?


----------



## rmelly (2 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> What about "Doctor and the Medics"?


 
What about vets? e.g. Dr. Doolittle


----------



## markowitzman (24 Sep 2008)

dentists can and do call themselves dr with or without phd
dr michael woods always tickles me...........I think he has phd or the like on mushrooms is memory serves me right? magic or otherwise?


----------



## Megan (24 Sep 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=81403&highlight=calling&page=3

Isnt this the same subject as above post?


----------



## Purple (24 Sep 2008)

Megan said:


> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=81403&highlight=calling&page=3
> 
> Isnt this the same subject as above post?



Has that post been doctored?


----------



## Vanilla (24 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Has that post been doctored?


 
Well, if you were a mod you could have deleted some posts?


----------



## Simeon (24 Sep 2008)

Is Dr. Who a real doctor, or is the whole thing a work of fiction?


----------



## rmelly (25 Sep 2008)

Simeon said:


> Is Dr. Who a real doctor, or is the whole thing a work of fiction?


 
According to wikipedia, he's 'more than just an ordinary Time Lord', so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Purple (26 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> According to wikipedia, he's 'more than just an ordinary Time Lord', so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.



He must have a PhD in "Timelording". I take it that is more than just good time management.


----------

